# Fun With Akatsuki - The Animated Series [Manga Spoilers]



## OmniStrife (Oct 17, 2005)

*2014 HD REMAKE*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQUQhHgKiQg[/YOUTUBE]

*episode 01: "The n00b"*​*episode 02: "You Lack Hatred"*
*episode 03: "Looking Around"*
*episode 04: "Akatsuki Game"*
*episode 05: "Auditions"*
*episode 06: "Criminal Records"*
*episode 07: "You Lack Penis"*
*episode 08: "Red Clouds"*
*episode 09: "PTA"*
​


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 17, 2005)

ha ha ha, thats pretty good, the self pleasure thing was funny and itachi not getting it was pretty good too. it was longer than expected, ha ha ha, good stuff.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 17, 2005)

Loving it!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 17, 2005)

when's the next one supposed to be done? lol, i wonder is he obito???????


----------



## Kurairu (Oct 17, 2005)

XD that's great.  I hope episode two comes soon! O_O​


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 17, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

I love it! 

Do more, do more!


----------



## Archssor (Oct 17, 2005)

I like it! I will be looking for the next ones!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 17, 2005)

hahahaha! thatz awesome!! did you do all the animation yourself??? if so you got skillz (have some even if you didnt do all animation your self ; )


----------



## Elysium (Oct 17, 2005)

Haha, I loved how the Leader went "Those look familiar..."  XD  Are you using all the rumours for each character then?  =)


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 17, 2005)

lol is the leader going to be yondaime.


----------



## Pride (Oct 17, 2005)

Ahaha. Funny stuff right there.  

Liked the nail polish part and the Obito/Yondy reference.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 17, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> hahahaha! thatz awesome!! did you do all the animation yourself??? if so you got skillz (have some even if you didnt do all animation your self ; )


Yes I draw each unique frame in MS paint via a mouse.


> Haha, I loved how the Leader went "Those look familiar..." XD Are you using all the rumours for each character then? =)


Yeah, It'll be released weekly maybe twice a weak, and it's inspired by the manga and by crazy rumors from the forums.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 17, 2005)

hey thats pretty funny. like someone said before the self pressure part was pretty funny. im gonna stop watching/reading naruto and start watching the fun w/ akatsuki series.


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Oct 17, 2005)

Funny as all hell!!    

I loved it! Do more please!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2005)

That was great. I really hope nothing deters you from making more! Really funny! =D


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

Haha! 

That was great. :rofl


----------



## Geese (Oct 17, 2005)

That was good!


----------



## deathblaze (Oct 18, 2005)

lol nice...


----------



## Ruri (Oct 18, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

That was great!  I can't wait for episode 2.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 18, 2005)

When are you making the next ones?


----------



## XShinobi~ANBUX (Oct 18, 2005)

Heh, pretty good. Nice one. I Love it. I am rally looking forward to the next one ^_^.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 18, 2005)

Hahahaha

Oh boy, that was a good laugh. Omni, you are quite the genius!


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Oct 18, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!Good one Omnistrife^^
Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Oct 18, 2005)

Whos the big guy in the background who says "they didnt sell nail polish in a bucket"

and yeh amazing


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 18, 2005)

:rofl :rofl
Serious funnage! I love Akatsuki-frolicks!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 18, 2005)

Hilarious  That was great, can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 18, 2005)

Kinuta Dosu said:
			
		

> Whos the big guy in the background who says "they didnt sell nail polish in a bucket"
> 
> and yeh amazing


It's the infamous Akatsuki giant.

BTW, episode 2 will be out in a few hours...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, First I'm going to eat something and then I'll be waiting for it!


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 18, 2005)

Moremoremoremore


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 18, 2005)

i am waiting for next esp , love that 1st esp you got my rep!! i am happy to see that last of part, by Leader of Akatsuki comment about Obito is Tobio??


----------



## bittman (Oct 18, 2005)

That was great, especially how you used the many rumours already =D...surprised there was no Yondaime reference though, mayB next time. I hope you add some things to upcoming ep's...ill give u ideas, up to you whether to use em though of course ^_^

Firstly...the guy who says nothing but 'yeah' and hangs on ceilings...he can easily give classic moments...

Secondly...deidras arm re-appearing for a cameo from another dimension would have its pluses ^_^

Zetsu appearing through the floor occassionally would be nice...

Feeding their captured demons possibly?

And some mention to Kisame's claspers which got a run at one stage =D

Yeah all my stuff is so random...i think best when im sleep deprived...go figure...

EDIT: OH! and flashbacks to when they were young...i can see kisame now...tail and all ^_^;


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 18, 2005)

hilarious...I'm looking forward to the next episodes


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 18, 2005)

Haha that was really cool, looking forward to the next one :rofl:


----------



## Archssor (Oct 18, 2005)

When are you making the next ones?


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 18, 2005)

*Here's Episode 2!!!*​"You lack hatred"
​


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 18, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Funniest thing I've ever seen...! 

Great job on Episode 2!


----------



## ChildGamez (Oct 18, 2005)

omg hahahahahah :rofl

These are so good! great job!


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2005)

Itachi need a serious help..LOL


----------



## ReapeR (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG... that knocked me off my chair... hilarious stuff, can't wait for more!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 18, 2005)

Hehehe Itachi Amaterasuing the TV because he hears Bleach. Classic.

Edit: In hindsight, it's a Katon, isn't it? Amaterasu has black flames


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 18, 2005)

ha ha episode 2 was pretty good.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 18, 2005)

bittman said:
			
		

> That was great, especially how you used the many rumours already =D...surprised there was no Yondaime reference though, mayB next time.



There was a Yondaime reference, tho it was very subtle, it was in episode 1 when Tobi put on the googles and the leader said "Those look familiar"..c'moooon

Akatsuki Leader = Yondaime  

I love it so far Omni, lookin foward to episode 3!


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 18, 2005)

Episode 2 was sort of a filler since it had nothing to do with the manga... episode 3 will use jokes based on the next RAW and it's hype in the forums...


----------



## Freed (Oct 18, 2005)

Go Omni! I loved both.The TV-- I mean Bleach lacks hatred.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Oct 18, 2005)

hahahaha I loved that omni. i love you


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 18, 2005)

What goes "fap, fap, fap , fap, BOOM!"

Deidara "self-pleasuring" himself. 

Damn, that is in poor taste.


----------



## factorx3 (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven?t laughed so much since a long time. Thank very much Omnistrife.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 18, 2005)

Though episode 1 was funny, I must say I wasn't amazed. Episode 2 however, was truely hilarious.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

Hahaha, this was so funny I had to look 2 times, since I missed so much the first time :rofl   you are a pure genius omni, and making that in paint is wicked!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 18, 2005)

haha! awesome job on the 2nd episode!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn nice, another great episode 
Can't w8 for the 3rd one!!


----------



## Bewinged (Oct 18, 2005)

Hee hee, I really enjoyed that. I didn't even catch the Obito reference that first time, so I rewatched it after reading the comments. I love Blind Itachi... Can't wait for number 3!


----------



## Archssor (Oct 18, 2005)

Yay! Version 2!!! Weeee


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Oct 18, 2005)

Episode 2 was excellent!! 

More please!  (Soup that is....)


----------



## Ikaramashu (Oct 18, 2005)

omg that was genius cant wait for the next one


----------



## Shiari (Oct 18, 2005)

Hahahahahahah!

Funny!

Lookie! A beach whatever! ;p


----------



## ez (Oct 18, 2005)

very well done. That was very entertaining.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2005)

This owns. ^_^


----------



## Peliqua (Oct 18, 2005)

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice one!
Very funny!


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 19, 2005)

lol... :rofl :rofl ....that was good OmniStrife .....so funny...


----------



## bozic (Oct 19, 2005)

ROFLOL :rofl :rofl....

I freaking love it, keep the good work up


----------



## shizuru (Oct 19, 2005)

that was hillerious i love epie 2 blind itachi rules


----------



## gaarasai (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome work, funniest thing ive seen in a while


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 19, 2005)

it is funny Itachi blow flame to Tv becasue he thought his bro tak but quote from Bleach but it is LOL!! i am embarssed becaseu i laught out in my class computer , my classmate told me , i laught too lound in class!!  you got my rep! if rep is work ??


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 19, 2005)

*Here's Episode 3!!!*​"Looking around"
​


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 19, 2005)

Wonderful!! Poor rabbit though


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 19, 2005)

LMAO great,but that dog looked like a rabbit..lol


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 19, 2005)

The 3rd was a bit short though, cause I could'nt wait for the manga to be released so I made another filler.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 19, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> LMAO great,but that dog looked like a rabbit..lol


*It was a rabbit, Deidara just asked for something cheap that can see.*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 19, 2005)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> *It was a rabbit, Deidara just asked for something cheap that can see.*



I see lol..


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL!

This is becoming an addiction for me. XD


----------



## silent_speech (Oct 19, 2005)

lmao, 3rd episode was hilarious!!!


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 19, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

I loved how huge Deidara's eyes got when Itachi was 'looking around'...

So damn funny!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Gotta love those Omni, lots of fun to watch them. Rep for you.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Oct 19, 2005)

Funny! Glad Mikey pointed me towards this thread. I loved Episode 2. Itachi burning the TV was pricless  Tobi with the Obitio goggles was hilarious as well xD Good job!


----------



## Archssor (Oct 19, 2005)

They keep getting better. ^_^


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see ep.4, what will it be, Tobi's "initiation" ceremony?


----------



## Darko (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a hilarious series, esp episode 2


----------



## Archssor (Oct 19, 2005)

Make episode 4! lol


----------



## RockLee (Oct 19, 2005)

Can't wait for the next episode! These are awesome, we should petition for these to become the new fillers.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the next episode! These are awesome, we should petition for these to become the new fillers.


 
Well, the plots in these are better for a start.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 19, 2005)

Yay !!! i seen 3 esp ,, that person created esp better than filler from Naruto !!


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 20, 2005)

Nooooooooooooo Kisame 


Lol tobi's possesion does look familiar.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 20, 2005)

"Magenkyou Sharingan" *burns wall*

I LMAO at that part! Hope you never run outta ideas


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 20, 2005)

whahaha good job onmistrife. that was funny


----------



## Shogun (Oct 20, 2005)

the latest one was the best yet


----------



## Kabuto_o (Oct 20, 2005)

Episode 3 was hilarious


----------



## bozic (Oct 20, 2005)

They keep getting better and better you rule OmniStrife  
Keep the work up 

PS. I forgot to put my name on the rep.. just so you knew...


----------



## imax (Oct 20, 2005)

it's so good "what did you posseses.." "tobi is a good boy"
i can't stop laughing


----------



## Kyasurin (Oct 20, 2005)

cant wait for #4!
LMFAO


----------



## Bewinged (Oct 20, 2005)

Poor bunny! T-T Episode 3 was great, too. "First the toilets seat..."


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL!!!I love eps.2 when blind Itachi burned the tv thinking it was Sasuke^^
(the one talking in the tv was Ishida...)


----------



## afBeaver (Oct 20, 2005)

=D =D =D
love em! great job!   hope you make more =)


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 20, 2005)

Can't w8 for Ep. 4
Some Akatsuki leader jokes would be funny, like the members doesn't even know who he is and they still work for him.


----------



## ReapeR (Oct 20, 2005)

LMAO... great job on ep. 3! Keep it up!


----------



## Cholisose (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL, those are awesome! :rofl Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 20, 2005)

Omg, the first episode is genius.


----------



## batanga (Oct 20, 2005)

Hahaha, great.

These are awesome!


----------



## redx90 (Oct 20, 2005)

haha very nice thy're pretty funny


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 20, 2005)

Haha, I love episode 2 the best. Love the Ishida reference, because the VA does Sasuke's voice too. XDD


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Oct 20, 2005)

LoL!  PRO!


----------



## tunaman (Oct 20, 2005)

Chapter 3 is the best so far.  Keep up the good job.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 20, 2005)

I like it how almost each one here has a different fav eps and different fav jokes.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

My favs are...all of them! I can't wait to see the next episode!  ^^


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh...my...god XD
I just saw ep 2 and 3, and laughed so much more XD It's really hilarious.
Maybe more Tobi next? (since 281 has given some inspiration)? 

Awesome!


----------



## bittman (Oct 20, 2005)

Looking around rofl XD . Man that 3rd ep made me laugh so much...2nd one was good too....skitzofrenic Zetsu wins hands down =D

I want to see akatsuki a night on the town though....*imagines Kisame walking past sushi shop and Sasori walking past a toy store*

That said...do like, 'old episodes' which would include sasori and deidra with both ugly hands...certain for comedy


----------



## Archssor (Oct 20, 2005)

They are all my favorite. ^_^


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

Or something about Deidara's funny side?  ^^


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

man those are aweeeesome, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ruri (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't stop laughing - episodes 2 and 3 were soooo great! :rofl  I loved every second - can't wait for the next one!


----------



## jinn (Oct 20, 2005)

ahaha...good stuff man keep it up


----------



## Shiari (Oct 20, 2005)

Poor rabbit.

Better not let Rukia see that. ;p


----------



## gabha (Oct 20, 2005)

I cannot view Ep3. It says that the image was removed due to high-bandwidth usage.


----------



## DaveBoo1378 (Oct 21, 2005)

No Not High Bandwidth!!!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmm...seems that Imageshack is down for the third one.
Anyways,I've seen the 1st and 2nd and theyre awesome.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## astoria (Oct 21, 2005)

erk, I can't see episode 3, it says that the image exceeded bandwidth


----------



## Leen (Oct 21, 2005)

astoria said:
			
		

> erk, I can't see episode 3, it says that the image exceeded bandwidth



me too, me too!!! I really need to see it. How????ing


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 21, 2005)

I reuploaded ep 3


----------



## The Captain (Oct 21, 2005)

Seen the 3rd.
Awesome job!
Itachi's an idiot.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 21, 2005)

anyone knows where can I host them without worrying about the stupid bandwidth?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

Can't you become an imaeshack member, or are you already one?


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 21, 2005)

Mizu-kage said:
			
		

> Can't you become an imaeshack member, or are you already one?


I'm allready one, but it does'nt matter I'll upload it all to putfile.com.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 21, 2005)

Episode Three was good, great job.


----------



## Nintai (Oct 21, 2005)

very funny. reps! I liked #2 best "seeing eye dog" lol where is PETA when you need them?


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 21, 2005)

*Here's Episode 4!!!*​"Akatsuki Game"
​


----------



## ReapeR (Oct 21, 2005)

LOL... kisame is back.. yaaay!!!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 21, 2005)

"Do it again!" Wow, man, keep it up, this stuff is awesome!
"Oh, I get it! We play Akatsuki now, Zetsu-san! Am I in Akatsuki now?" *Munch munch*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome job. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

Episode 4 is great, lovely work!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 21, 2005)

WOOOOOOT nice


----------



## Jink (Oct 21, 2005)

lmfao, man these are hilarious man, love the second one, I LOVE EM ALLLLL


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 21, 2005)

ZOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


I love your hip and modern sayings.


Cant rep you again lol.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope the DVD will be out soon! :rofl


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

We should have a suna filler arc, with Gaara being chased by his groupies! Come on, if only for one episode!


----------



## batanga (Oct 21, 2005)

:rofl @ part four.

That was absolutely awesome, best one yet!!!


----------



## Anthriel (Oct 21, 2005)

The first, the third and the fourth episodes were all great ... but I must say, nothing beats the second one. Kisame looks nothing short of hilarious.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 21, 2005)

o man.... greatness


----------



## Ruri (Oct 21, 2005)

lol, another insanely funny episode.


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 21, 2005)

Part Four... OH GOD :rofl

I laughed so hard... I think Tobi's fanboyishness has reached ridiculous new levels.

:rofl


----------



## PlushKittie (Oct 21, 2005)

Omg, this is one of the funnies Naruto-related things I've ever seen! Where do you come up with this stuff, OmniStrife? xD It's great!


----------



## Nakajima (Oct 21, 2005)

Episode two was awesome!!  

All of them are great, just I like number two the most so far!


----------



## zero_absoluto (Oct 21, 2005)

hhahah it's really awesome!!!!!!!!!!
I think is the funniest thing I've seen from naruto-funny-stuff (specially #2) !!!
keep doing them man!!


----------



## Ingeloakastimizilian (Oct 21, 2005)

I kinda wish it's a bit bigger, but it's very good anyway. Oh, do you think you can put Sasori in it? Despite him being dead, I would like to see some Deidera and Sasori action. ^.^


----------



## Shiari (Oct 21, 2005)

:rofl

....Did Zesu eat Kisame? o.o


----------



## XShinobi~ANBUX (Oct 21, 2005)

Hehehe....Pretty funny stuff. Very creative. Did you make this all by yourself, that' a lot of stuff. I love how Itachi is blind ^_^


----------



## LadyUsada (Oct 21, 2005)

That was so funny! I actually laughed so much on that pet one it brought tears to my eyes!!! All of them are awesome! (Btw, what type of program do you use to make those, I wouldn't mind trying it myself. Not the same idea, just a Naruto animation).


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 22, 2005)

LMFAO, 4 ep is best, that was hilarious.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 22, 2005)

I like 'em all, but I like Ep. 2 the best. LOL @ Deidara being an anime fan, and the way the TV poured out a tremendous amount of smoke!


----------



## ChildGamez (Oct 22, 2005)

2 new episodes since I last checked...

 :  :Haha:

Episode 3 was the best so far... heheh .. "looking around" ... hehe ..


----------



## De Monies (Oct 22, 2005)

:sad the links / pictures don't work for me


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 22, 2005)

Becktard said:
			
		

> :sad the links / pictures don't work for me


umm.. here Who is Hotter? Asuma or Kakashi?


----------



## nytrogyn (Oct 22, 2005)

Amazing LMAO!!!


----------



## De Monies (Oct 22, 2005)

the link didn't work but don't worry about it  I'll go to a friend's house and watch it instead


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Oct 22, 2005)

argh!!!i can't watch eps 4!!! XP
why??!!
is teh link broken???


----------



## Dark Legend Vampire (Oct 22, 2005)

Hahaha, nice.

EDIT:


			
				Gekkou Higure said:
			
		

> argh!!!i can't watch eps 4!!! XP
> why??!!
> is teh link broken???


It's not broken to me.


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 22, 2005)

It's not broken...
You want me to reupload it anyways?


----------



## hiddenskyy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hahaha, those are all so great!  I was laughing the entire time.

My fav right now is ep 2, but they're all hilarious.

Keep em' coming.


----------



## Id (Oct 22, 2005)

Dude you have alot of talent.

Make more! plz.........

Reps for you.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2005)

ROFL I just watched the fourth episode! This is good stuff!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm...I wonder why I can't view it...


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Oct 23, 2005)

OMFG!!!I still can't view the 4th ep. since yesterday!! WTH is wrong??!

I've restarted my computer several times already and it only showed a white square with a red x in the middle...x.X


----------



## The Captain (Oct 23, 2005)

Same here...


----------



## The_PoLe (Oct 23, 2005)

man, that was really hilarious, keep up the good work!! rep for you


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 23, 2005)

That's was funny! *REPS*

<--All I could come up with was this ava! (I'm planning to make more avas like this later!)


----------



## Kabuto_o (Oct 23, 2005)

You should make a flash version of these, that would be cool


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

XD

Omni, it just keeps getting more and more hilarious. Great job!


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 23, 2005)

OH no they ran out of bandwidth. I got 2 saved to my cpu.


I need the other 2.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 23, 2005)

I saw the 4th episode at last, it's hilarious!   XD


----------



## SAM-SUNG (Oct 23, 2005)

why can't i view this shit


----------



## Pride (Oct 23, 2005)

Man the 4th episode  

LOL @ Tobi :


----------



## basiK (Oct 23, 2005)

Funniest thing i seen all day/week. x]


----------



## bozic (Oct 24, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :rofl They are just so damn hilarious


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG!!!! i love it becasue TObi follow Zestu as Monkey see Monkey do!! i love that about Tobi!!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 25, 2005)

Augh!
This is making me want to watch the 4th ep even more!


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Oct 26, 2005)

> Augh!
> This is making me want to watch the 4th ep even more!



LOL...Hey Captain big-balls,still can't watch the 4th ep. like me?


----------



## ShounenSuki (Oct 26, 2005)

Very, very funny ^^


----------



## Sasori-Bot (Oct 26, 2005)

tat was good, but how did itachi get blind?!?!?!


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 26, 2005)

> tat was good, but how did itachi get blind?!?!?!


 
  blind


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2005)

How did this get on the third page? It's very funny, and i think everyone should see it!


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Oct 29, 2005)

Way to go Strife on Ep. 4!!!


----------



## afBeaver (Nov 1, 2005)

yes!    ep 4 is great!    
more plz! =D


----------



## The Captain (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank god for my new com.
I can finally see the animations!
Awesome 4th ep with Zetsu vomiting!


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 1, 2005)

Just to let you know, it is not dead, basically every new episode is based on the event in the latest manga chapter, episodes 2 and 3 were just [horrible word]fillers[/horrible word] episode 5 will be ready soon after the release of 282.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm actually angry at Kishi for delaying _your_ release. XD

Hurry Kishi, we want some more *Fun with:* _Akatsuki_ by Omnistrife!


----------



## Sasori-Bot (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, did u draw it?


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome. I liked when Itachi swung the rabbit around. And Deidara's self-pleasuring dilemma.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 1, 2005)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, it is not dead, basically every new episode is based on the event in the latest manga chapter, episodes 2 and 3 were just [horrible word]fillers[/horrible word] episode 5 will be ready soon after the release of 282.


I can't wait!  :


----------



## BREON (Nov 2, 2005)

lol that was good, can't wait till new manga chapter for a new 1 of this.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 2, 2005)

Sasori-Bot said:
			
		

> by the way, did u draw it?


yup, using a mouse in MS paint.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 2, 2005)

As I suspected. But how did you do the Akatsuki leader?


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool thing I love it

*reps*


----------



## Kayo (Nov 2, 2005)

Haha dude you totally own!!!!

"Ishida: I swear I will kill you"
"Itachi: Sasuke!!!"

Quite funny when you know that Ishida from Bleach and Sasuke from Naruto has the same voice actor hahahaha


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, no Akatsuki in 282, so I guess it's filler time...


----------



## bittman (Nov 3, 2005)

And remember Shino's dad = akatsuki leader ok? XD

(P.S. Maybe you could do a flashback which could include sasori...just a thought for non-progression of the akatsuki in chapters ^_^)


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Nov 3, 2005)

omg...youm lot are jokes..these are the best clips of akat ever man...


----------



## Spunkey (Nov 3, 2005)

Haha those were great, liked when Deidara had to change the channel with her nose.  Cant wait till the next episode


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Nov 4, 2005)

when is the next epi coming out?


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 4, 2005)

More more more!


----------



## Capt. Rosuko (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome.. hilarious.. riveting.. you're fillers are better than the animes.  that's not saying much is it.. >_> well you're fillers are better than the real anime. how's that?


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 13, 2005)

*Here's Episode 5!!!*​"Auditions"
​


----------



## ReapeR (Nov 13, 2005)

ZOMFGROFLMFAO that's awesome!!! The best one so far IMO. Can't wait to see more! reps for u!


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 13, 2005)

ReapeR said:
			
		

> ZOMFGROFLMFAO that's awesome!!! The best one so far IMO. Can't wait to see more! reps for u!


I'm glad to hear that the newest is the best one yet in your opinion, means I still got it.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 13, 2005)

I second that it's the best one yet.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Totally awesome. One of the best ones yet.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 13, 2005)

ROFL That was awesome! That's one of the best ones! I was laughing throughout the whole thing.

And now I know that Akatsuki Leader = Harry Potter. Just look at the scar!


----------



## Yue Ryong (Nov 13, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## ChildGamez (Nov 13, 2005)

Hahahahha... zomg! The 5th part rules!
These are so original, I envy your genius brain ^^


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 13, 2005)

sendomedo said:
			
		

> ROFL That was awesome! That's one of the best ones! I was laughing throughout the whole thing.
> 
> And now I know that Akatsuki Leader = Harry Potter. Just look at the scar!


Akatsuki leader = The 2nd boy who lived


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 13, 2005)

Love the newest one! Rep!


----------



## Ruri (Nov 13, 2005)

:rofl  This is one of the best episodes yet!


----------



## Cytrus (Nov 13, 2005)

The best one. Simply hilarious !


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 13, 2005)

Whew... all those manga chapters with no Akatsuki whatsoever... no inspiration at all.
Had to come back with another filler and as I can see from your comments I came back with a bang


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 13, 2005)

lol at the Sephiroth audition


----------



## Christen (Nov 13, 2005)

Episode 5 is teh best!! XD XD


----------



## rizahatake (Nov 13, 2005)

More ! More! This is so hilarious! I like ep 5 the most!


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 13, 2005)

The best audition was Voldemort's!  ROFL

Don't worry if it's a filler, this one is even better than the others!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 13, 2005)

AWESOME!!! that's hilarious Darth Vader! 5th is best!!!


----------



## Fenix (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL HOLY CRAP

The Voldmort one was just amazing LOL


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah I got the Voldemort idea cause I was reading HBP...


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Nov 14, 2005)

ReapeR said:
			
		

> OMG... that knocked me off my chair... hilarious stuff, can't wait for more!


Same as me!This is the funniest thread ever,the episode 5 was the funniest.


----------



## Heldensheld (Nov 14, 2005)

Yay, itachi's bunny ^-^


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 14, 2005)

Heldensheld said:
			
		

> Yay, itachi's bunny ^-^


Yeah, but I forgot to mention his name in that episode... :sad 

It's Crispy, btw... :


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 14, 2005)

lol  #5 is funny

OMG!!! HOW CAN LEADER NOT LET SEPHIROTH INTO AKATSUKI!!!!


----------



## factorx3 (Nov 14, 2005)

It´s simply hilarious. You got the thing to do this Omnistrife.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 14, 2005)

A question for the fans: 
Should the piece of meat aka Sasori retun to the series or should it go for good (maybe after a special of it's vacation)


----------



## PinkNinj4 (Nov 14, 2005)

man, all I can see on it is until Vegeta says that saiyan hair lasts their whole life. And then it starts all over. I don't get to see Sephiroth or Vador =/


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Nov 14, 2005)

omg...these episodes are the best especially the new one epi 5...


----------



## Pimp slap No jutsu (Nov 14, 2005)

for the first episode you should have said that the one magic skill that tobi possesed was the ability to make Hiniken beer appear out of thin air.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Nov 14, 2005)

hahahaha!! "no more self-pleasure!" omg those were hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

nice!!! great ep. itachiz bunny is my official favorit, and im not sure if you should bring sasori back or not... maybe not back to akatsuki but back into the plot... but i dont know


----------



## -Aya- (Nov 14, 2005)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> A question for the fans:
> Should the piece of meat aka Sasori retun to the series or should it go for good (maybe after a special of it's vacation)



Yes!!!   hahaha I'm pretty sure you can do something hilarious  with him


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 14, 2005)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> A question for the fans:
> Should the piece of meat aka Sasori retun to the series or should it go for good (maybe after a special of it's vacation)



Tensai no jutsu!


----------



## Edgecrusher (Nov 15, 2005)

I liked the latest one... but poor Tobi :'(

Sasori probably ran off and made his own village like Orochimaru, or fought him for control of Sound Village.


----------



## Shiari (Nov 15, 2005)

The world hates Tobi... 

BUNNY!


----------



## Edgecrusher (Nov 15, 2005)

More liek dead bunny... MIRITE?


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 17, 2005)

Well if you all like Itachi's bunny so much why not calling it by it's name?
It's Crispy, btw


----------



## SLEDGE (Nov 17, 2005)

HAHAHA ROFL 
that was nice 
are you doing more?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Nov 17, 2005)

itachi rules!!!!!! and its awesome hes blind ohyeah!!!!


----------



## Edgecrusher (Nov 17, 2005)

Well OK. Beaten by Crispy the dead bunny... it doesn't get any worse than that!


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 17, 2005)

ROFL. That was awesome.


----------



## DarkLord1111 (Nov 18, 2005)

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
That Was Really Awesome
U R Great


----------



## gaarasai (Nov 18, 2005)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, man episode 5 is an awesome piece of work
Vegeta, sephiroth, and voldemort, brilliance my friend


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 18, 2005)

HAHa lmao great!!! keep em coming


----------



## Calundann (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG!! I havent laughed so much in a loooooong time, Akatsuki is such a funny organization


----------



## The_PoLe (Nov 18, 2005)

LOL! Itachi's blindness "I think someone's at the door" and the ring on crispy's ear are the best parts. My compliments.


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 20, 2005)

OMFG, these keep getting better and better, OmniStrife.


----------



## Hyuga Kyushu (Nov 20, 2005)

OMFG, that was great! Too funny! Haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Superb work, Omnistrife! Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 20, 2005)

"I think someones at the door." 

XDDDD
OMFG

Can I please start a Fun With Akatsuki FC?


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 21, 2005)

Peliqua said:
			
		

> "I think someones at the door."
> 
> XDDDD
> OMFG
> ...


Wow... You sure can, I'd be honored.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Nov 21, 2005)

rofl good stuff man. I laughed so hard with ep.3 it started to hurt xDD

ep.5 was kinda hard to read though


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

:rofl i love episode 5, keep up the good work


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 23, 2005)

HAHAHA man you rock :rofl :rofl Can't wait for next episode


----------



## Kayo (Nov 23, 2005)

That was awesome man  episode 5 ruled!


----------



## less (Nov 23, 2005)

"Well, mr. Tin Can Head, do you have anything to say before we begin?"

"I.....am.....YOUR FATHER!"

"Next!"

I saw that one coming five miles ahead and that made it so much better.


----------



## tidusjanus (Nov 24, 2005)

FUNNY!!! hahaha...that's cool omnistrife!


----------



## o-chan (Nov 24, 2005)

hahahaha!!! the episodes are so funny! good job! ^^


----------



## Raimura (Nov 25, 2005)

Pure Genious! You sir are a very Ecchitastic Man! Blind Itachi! XDDDDDDDD

Awesomeness to the max XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2005)

Just saw them all 

:rofl:rofl 

Damn, that's some good stuff. I like the first two and the 5th one.


----------



## kimmy_ok (Nov 26, 2005)

I like them so much ^_^
Big thanks for your work, they are amazing and quite funny...
can't wait for the next one


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

They were all extream!! I realy liked the auditions....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 27, 2005)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terumaru (Nov 27, 2005)

LMFAO That was some gooood fun XD


----------



## Hana (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey these are really funny!!! Do some more soon okay!!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 2, 2005)

*Here's Episode 6!!!*​"Criminal Records"
​


----------



## Sawako (Dec 2, 2005)

XD Escaping from SeaWorld!


----------



## Hana (Dec 2, 2005)

Episode six was soo funny thank you. My day is now complete.


----------



## ReapeR (Dec 2, 2005)

LMAO that Sasori - Scorpion action was great! Awesome job!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2005)

Good episode. Everyone's past felonies are great! Love the Sasori and the Zetsu/Tobi bit. :rofl He's still got half his body!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 2, 2005)

"Caught copying and burning CD's"

XD

So that's why his father was suspicious of him!


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 2, 2005)

they're so funny!!!


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG.... ep.6... Sasori's part was the best one... your quotes from MK and Pinocchio were perfect fo that character!


----------



## Tousenz (Dec 2, 2005)

Omg 5 is my favorite followed by six.


Vegeta cameos >>>>all  But I loved how Jiraiya left [/s]YondaimeThe akatsuki Leader.


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh my lord, these are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok that was freaking awesome!!!!! Pinochio Sasori ROFL :rofl


----------



## Vandire (Dec 2, 2005)

Fun With Akatsuki kicks ass  

Please make more =) I greatly enjoyed watching these.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 3, 2005)

hahahaha!!! yes, so glad i decided to stop by and see if the new chapter was released!!! thankz omi!!! the sasori.... and leader.... and yeah... everyone, funny as shit!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reviews and comments! I'm glad you all liked ep-06, 'cause it was helluva job to do, a full day of work... But your positive comments and endless pleads keep me going


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey dude!

We had a couple of days ago on this thread:
Mini How To Install Fonts Tutorial

a discussion on how the Akatsuki fund themselves. And me and RockLee have decided: They do bakesales!

And I was thinking that would make an awesome FWA toon.


----------



## lynxie (Dec 3, 2005)

Very funny. I am still laughing. I love to see more of these animations : 
Great job


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah when are you making more!?


----------



## Konoko (Dec 3, 2005)

these are the funniest things i've ever seen! rofls!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 5, 2005)

i love first offense of Dawn  that is funny!!


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 5, 2005)

These are just as good as the sex ed naruto flash ones. Good job!


----------



## usun (Dec 5, 2005)

HA HA HA!Wow,they were really awesome .I liked the one called 'Auditions'


----------



## simple_be (Dec 5, 2005)

the part of sasori with scorpion = pure genious
the thing of jiraiya with uzumaki a.(rashi? lol) it was great LOL poor yondaime :|


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the ep. six, keep doing more of them!

Thanks to you, I can use a great name in the forums, you don't mind?, right?

See you!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Dec 5, 2005)

6 was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Fenix (Dec 6, 2005)

personally, i think Episode 6 was okay. but the Itachi part copying and "burning" CDs was pure genius lol


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 6, 2005)

:rofl HAHAHAHAHAHAH man your really good, LOVED JUST LOVED episode 6  Can't wait for 7


----------



## Kayo (Dec 6, 2005)

Man that was just awesome!
Haha Sasori was so funny


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Dec 7, 2005)

first though when i saw sea world about kisame and him  nvm u dont want to know


----------



## Fenix (Dec 7, 2005)

fuzzywasheshe said:
			
		

> first though when i saw sea world about kisame and him  nvm u dont want to know



LOL i think i know what you talking about, especially since it was about "crimes"

....................................


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 7, 2005)

Whoa! I just realized about the name of Crispy so I'm changin mi profile... sorry


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

oOooOo nice location!!!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Dec 7, 2005)

the sasori and itachi parts were the best imo.
but stealthyness just isnt their thing apparently...... lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

you are a man of rare skill and dedication.........this is the best I've done lately


----------



## Ingeloakastimizilian (Dec 7, 2005)

This episode was also very good, I would also like to see a bit more of Sasori. He is my personal favorite Akatsuki.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 9, 2005)

ohhh i like episode 6 the best. especially the kisame part where he bumps into the gate


----------



## Rapestorm (Dec 9, 2005)

Lol it's very funny and nice.... Reps fpr you (when i reach 50)


----------



## batanga (Dec 9, 2005)

#6 was pure genius, awesome, awesome job!!


----------



## skillustrate (Dec 16, 2005)

#3 is beyond funny. I LMAO'd.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 17, 2005)

Lurve it!!! Its funny.....good job on those!


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Dec 17, 2005)

these fun with akatsuki episodes are really good, what program do you use to make them?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 17, 2005)

These Episodes own!!!
Funny as hell


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 17, 2005)

Cant wait for the next ones


----------



## faux_fox (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL!!!  I especially like the 2nd episode.  Keep up the good work!  Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello people! No, I am NOT dead... my PC was for the last 2 weeks though, ep 07 will be out before or during the weekend.


			
				Aizen_Prince_Of_Darkness said:
			
		

> these fun with akatsuki episodes are really good, what program do you use to make them?


I draw them in MS paint 1st, and then create the animated gif using Adobe ImageReady CS2.


----------



## Rapestorm (Dec 19, 2005)

Omnistrife, you really are one of the best in this forums. please make more! your works are very nice *reps*


----------



## syrup (Dec 19, 2005)

why is itachi blind


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooh, just joined and watched those Akatsuki clowns. Deidara is damn cute! The way he was looking for his arms is...LOL!!! My favorite Kisame hasn't been that funny though  "Auditions" is my favorite. Excellent work, and looking forward for more!


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Dec 20, 2005)

cant wait for 7# hopefully we c some new members in the mange and brought into ur animated siersies


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 20, 2005)

Episode 07 is on its way... will be here during the weekend, keep your eyes peeled for this one, it will have guest appearances from some of the good guys as well...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 20, 2005)

syrup said:
			
		

> why is itachi blind



Aww you noooob! 

lol, it's a manga joke sorta thing.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol!!  I loved ep. 6!! 

Great job, OmniStrife!  I can't wait for ep. 7!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 20, 2005)

syrup said:
			
		

> why is itachi blind



Just like IronFist Alchemist said, it's a joke. AND NOT TRUE.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't wait to see the next episode!


----------



## Tenten4Neji (Dec 20, 2005)

Number six just made me laugh! Can't wait for number 7. Only word I could say: Genius. Here's another: Pure Genius...


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Dec 21, 2005)

haha awesome , good job


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

this is like the best animation thread!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2005)

I was thinking, OmniStrife. Could you make an episode on the untold story of how Orochimaru left Akatsuki? That would be a totally funny episode.


----------



## Noex (Dec 23, 2005)

hahahahaha this is ze best hahah funny as hell!!! ep 2 and ep 6 ate the best ones i think


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 24, 2005)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Using my Posting no Jutsu I moved this thread to the front page... jeje Leader we are waiting for the Episode 7...


----------



## Hinata-sama (Dec 25, 2005)

The animation was hilarious~ >0<


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 25, 2005)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Using my Posting no Jutsu I moved this thread to the front page... jeje Leader we are waiting for the Episode 7...


Some mod should stick this thread...  ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2005)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...wha...?.... but why i received a bad rep...?


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 27, 2005)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...wha...?.... but why i received a bad rep...?


 
It could have been a mistake...


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 28, 2005)

ROTFL.....This animation surely made my day XDDDD


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 28, 2005)

This has got to be the most ingenious Naruto series of ALL TIME. 'Tis also my favourite. I am an avid fan! Reps to you, OmniStrife!


----------



## nibs (Dec 28, 2005)

This is good!  Episode 3 is my favourite. Looking around...


----------



## Vegeta6163 (Dec 28, 2005)

ROTFLMAO hilarious! My fav was when Itachi couldnt get through the door so he just used Amaterasu lol.
Good job looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 28, 2005)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Well i received some good reps thanks... but they look like you think that i created this...

¡No way! Only OmniStrife worked on this glorious series...

I wish you could rep him...

...see you... -_-'


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 28, 2005)

*Here's Episode 7!!!*​"You Lack Penis"
​


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

hehehehe awesome, thankx omni! i love when naruto poped out of tha buches all demond out, lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 28, 2005)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Whooooaaaaa!... a bit rude but.... AWESOME!...

...you are the best...


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 28, 2005)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Whooooaaaaa!... a bit rude but.... AWESOME!...
> 
> ...you are the best...


Of course it's rude, it has Sai in it!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

sai is a very rude person..... poor naruto is no longer confident in his man hood, lol


----------



## faux_fox (Dec 28, 2005)

Sai, what's up with that Sai?  LOL~!


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol chapter 7 was sooo good


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Dec 28, 2005)

lol lovely.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 28, 2005)

ROFL Go Sai! He defeated all of Akatsuki only using his words.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Hahaha as soon as I read the title I knew this would be hilarious. Nice.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 28, 2005)

"Crap, He said the 'S' word!"

"Sasuke-ttebayo!" >O

Hilarity!


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 28, 2005)

OmniStrife, you're a genius.
I just saw the newest episode and I have tears into my eyes, I laughed so hard that maybe I waked up my parents, too!  XD

I can't choose the better part... maybe the one with the Akatsuki leader, I guess...  ^^


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha! Everyone in Akatsuki are pwned by the ''lack penis'' taunt XD


----------



## +NgoBrotherz+ (Dec 29, 2005)

omg tobi LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

That was amazingly funny! You win 76 internets OmniStrife!


----------



## shizuru (Dec 29, 2005)

omg they're brilliant


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 29, 2005)

*Kyuubi mode Naruto* "WHERE'S SASUKE-TEBAYOO??!!!"


----------



## Seany (Dec 29, 2005)

LMFAO great job on episode 7 omnistrife! loved the sai comments the most, tobi lol and then the orochimaru part ROFL. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 29, 2005)

I wonder how Raikiri is going to deal with the insult to Kisame's ability to get the ladies


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha nice Omnistrife! Looking forward to 8!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 29, 2005)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...now that i've readed till the chapter 289... HE SAW!!!!

that's criminaly funny!....


----------



## factorx3 (Dec 29, 2005)

Chapter 7 is just amazing, i?ve no words, is just amazing. ANd hilarious too.


----------



## jadugar (Dec 29, 2005)

Chaper 7 was one of your best ones. You have outdone yourself. Sai's penis jokes were well executed.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 29, 2005)

My brother just told me than yesterday I woke him, so hard I was laughing...  XD
I didn't wake my parents, though.  ^^


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 29, 2005)

This may be a stupid question, but how do you watch these?  I read the thread title and went, omg, I HAVE to see this.  But when I click on the radio buttons, all I see are .gifs that don't go anywhere.  I knocked out my firewall to see if that was the problem...is it a browser thing?


----------



## jadugar (Dec 29, 2005)

The first and second episodes, if you click on their buttons they will show .gif links. If you click on those, it will open up another explorer window and you can watch it in there.

Wheras the ep 3-7, if you click on their radiow buttons : show, it will simply show the episode underneath those buttons.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 30, 2005)

Another hilarious episode! 

I loved Yamato's scary eyes and Tobi copying Zetsu the best.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 30, 2005)

@OmniStrife: How long does it take you to create a story?


----------



## batanga (Dec 30, 2005)

Haha, that seventh one was great!!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 30, 2005)

the seventh rocked, bloody sai, even the akatuski isn't safe from his insults.


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 31, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> @OmniStrife: How long does it take you to create a story?


The story and the jokes take me some time to come up with, the drawings and the formatting take me around 5 hrs to make.


----------



## Kibamaru (Jan 1, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> the seventh rocked, bloody sai, even the akatuski isn't safe from his insults.



Yeah bloody him....I'm praying hard that there will be a Sai Arc where he dies. Sasuke will kill Sai.

Seven was good, cept tat my Mom happened to be beside me when i clicked on it, and there was the Penis word. She tot I was watching porn lol.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jan 1, 2006)

Ha ha. About time Itachi got told.


----------



## Leen (Jan 1, 2006)

Good job as usual, Omnistrife. How can u possibly think of the storyline? I am impressed.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 1, 2006)

Lmao episode 7 ownz,the Naruto part was soo funny^^


----------



## iwakura (Jan 1, 2006)

lol
that was funny


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 1, 2006)

LOL

The Tobi part was hilarious.


----------



## nwoppertje (Jan 1, 2006)

Whahahaha!
Yamato's Scary Eyes!! 
This is tooooo great! Whahahaha!


----------



## Shen (Jan 1, 2006)

good job,really funny !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2006)

Omg ROFL! Loving Episode 7!!

Yamato's Scary Eyes FC is forever in your debt


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 2, 2006)

rofl!!!! 7 was the best!!!!!

i love the eyes kabuto made when sasori said no. that was hilarious.



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> The Tobi part was hilarious.



yeah. hurray 4 tobi teh n00b

the grey sweatdrop was also great


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2006)

That was nice *reps*

but more <>_<> wouldn't hurt
and some more Sai dissing too


----------



## nibs (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, Yamato's Scary Eyes FC loves you  

The moment that totally cracked me up was Tobi's "Like this Zetsu-san? Am I in now?" 

Also, this episode makes Sai kinda cool, doesn't it? I'm waiting for the introduction of the strong kunoichi in Akatsuki - she'll be penis-joke-resistant. What you're gonna do about that, Sai?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 2, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...wow looks like the Yamato's Scary eyes is very pleased whit you...oh great leader OmniStrife... I wish all the club see this... and give some rep for Him!...

well... this Posting no Jutsu... will move the thread to the top... enjoy it!...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 2, 2006)

Last one was also a hilarious one 
Man, I can't stop loving these series. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 4, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...C'mon! theres more people that have to see this!!!...

front... now!!! (posting no Jutsu)


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 6, 2006)

the like-father like son is the best.. and tobi too! but wtf? they are all good!! *reps* (c.p.)


----------



## snake1786 (Jan 6, 2006)

Man thats awesome you are the Best Omnistrife.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 6, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Wow!... OmniStrife himself gve me good rep!...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow funny and witty 
....
i hate you sai
(looking for an anti sai club)


----------



## Podgi (Jan 7, 2006)

that was really fun, but ep. 1-4 doesnt work!


----------



## casherbob (Jan 7, 2006)

hilarious!!


----------



## loona-02 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol lol lol lol


----------



## Egoboo (Jan 7, 2006)

Great, just great! Keep em coming  
*reps*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2006)

...let's see... Great!


----------



## Jiresu (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are great can I share them on other site. I would still say there yours but to funny to keep to myself


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 12, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen!!... come here to seee this magnificent show!!!.. brought to you by OmniStrife!


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 12, 2006)

Zetsu sells weed... Priceless... XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 13, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...I would like to see more jinncuriki hunting...

Let's go to the front! Posting no Jutsu!!


----------



## somedude34 (Jan 13, 2006)

Man you did a really good job on that. I love how Kisame tries to escape from sea world and Tobi keeps trying to join. *Reps*


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jan 13, 2006)

ROFL!! XD
Sai uber-pwned the whole Akatsuki with his words^^;


----------



## Tsuuga (Jan 16, 2006)

Tobi's running gags are priceless.

Priceless!!


----------



## Hebigami (Jan 16, 2006)

Those were hilarious, the 7th one is my favorite so far. I can somehow see Sai doing something like that.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Omnistrife, when will the next one be released? ur too good!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Where's the nexxxxxxxxxxxtebayo!!!!!


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 17, 2006)

Hahahaa Those are so funny.   I hope there's soon a next one.

Haha Tobi:''Like this Zetsu-san''


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 17, 2006)

the scorpion's tail said:
			
		

> Hahahaa Those are so funny.   I hope there's soon a next one.
> 
> Haha Tobi:''Like this Zetsu-san''



that is the best joke


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 18, 2006)

It?s good to know that you could find this thread after being moved...

well... let?s wait for the next issue...


----------



## Megy (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh god, you totally predicted 291. "SASUK3 D4TT3BAY0000000000!!!!"


----------



## ZetsuFan (Jan 20, 2006)

LMAO those are great


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 20, 2006)

ZetsuFan said:
			
		

> LMAO those are great



you are wrong. they are the best. omnistrife is a guy who can bitchslap you all if you think his drawings are just great. its AWESOME!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 20, 2006)

I love these series, so freaking hilarious


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 20, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> It?s good to wnow that you could find this thread after being moved...
> 
> well... let?s wait for the next issue...


I subscribed to it long time ago...  ^^


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

Reuploaded 1-5, for those who had trouble viewing them.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 23, 2006)

OMNISTRIFE is A DUDE who CAN BITCHSLAP YOU ALL! REP HIM, OTHERWISE.... EXACTLY.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 23, 2006)

Omnistrife-san, Can I help you make the stories...? I have a good idea, want to buy it? For free of course!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

Sure, E r o - S a n n i n... Just PM me about it, so we won't spoil the others and I may use your ideas in future episodes.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok! *reps* Omnistrife. whoops! I just repped you.!


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 23, 2006)

I already sent it. You can use it as long as I get credit for it. You can even divide it, or edit it in any way!


----------



## The Captain (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for reuploading!
Now I can finally watch all of them!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Thanks for reuploading!
> Now I can finally watch all of them!


Enjoy it, it was mainly because of your posts....


----------



## Nekochan (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG, this is the best stuff ever. I love it. Continue please. Thanks for making something this awesome.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 23, 2006)

... I didin't know that the first one was called "The n00b"... well you learn something new every day... Could you make something about...(I'll tell you later) see you... well... I think that it's not right if I say "see you"...


----------



## Knives122 (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, those were great. "Looking around" was the best one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 26, 2006)

This is hilarious... YOU LACK PENIS!


----------



## darco (Jan 27, 2006)

man! its just awesome! i want more!


----------



## Spell (Jan 27, 2006)

By the way..... you are a genius Omni..


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 27, 2006)

Too funny! Nice work,

*saves each and every single one of them on my CPU*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 27, 2006)

I've just re-watched all!!! People... give reps and rate this thread!


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2006)

me <3 this, gimme moreeee, please 

i hope next one is as good as "auditions" ^_^


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 29, 2006)

When are you doing some new one... My lord!?


----------



## Cipher (Jan 31, 2006)

Hilarious!  I love the Yondaime references.  Keep it up!


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 31, 2006)

We need a new episode! Actually, these are better than any filler we had in the anime.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2006)

*...Quoting no Jutsu...*



			
				Sariachan said:
			
		

> We need a new episode! Actually, these are better than any filler we had in the anime.


 
That's right!

mmm... I'm going to include this one on my quotes!

My 200th post! And right after Sariachan! I can't believe it!


----------



## madheretic (Jan 31, 2006)

Simply awesome!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Feb 1, 2006)

Well beloved fans I can happily say that the hardest part of writing the storyline for episode 8 is done...


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Well beloved fans I can happily say that the hardest part of writing the storyline for episode 8 is done...


 
I bet it will be great!


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Feb 1, 2006)

OmniStrife, you are the greatest artist ever....living legend.....^^x


----------



## Gflow (Feb 1, 2006)

Haha, those were great.

I liked the Auditions and Criminal records the best.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 1, 2006)

that kiks ass


----------



## Seany (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeyy i can't wait for ep 8


----------



## Freija (Feb 9, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yeyy i can't wait for ep 8


neither can i XD im addicted to this stuff ;D


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 10, 2006)

This is possibly the funniest thing I've seen on NF. Love it.


----------



## shadowkittyninja (Feb 10, 2006)

Hahaa Loved em' ^_^


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 10, 2006)

yes of course........................


----------



## Tsunade's Apprentice (Feb 11, 2006)

i love it! its great! and then i showed it to my mate in lesson and he was crying with laughter and could hardly breathe because of laughing and having to keep quiet at the same time! it was great!

whens ep 8 coming out? cant waitto see it!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 11, 2006)

Godamnit Omni, when is the next episode coming out... unnn.

Im going desperate... yeah.


----------



## OmniStrife (Feb 13, 2006)

*Here's Episode 8!!!*​"Red Clouds"
​


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! this is the best ha ha ha! lol at the Akatsuki team suit!


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

LMFAO!!! Hahahaha!! that was just too funny! you have done it again OmniStrife!


----------



## ReapeR (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! LMAO... Amazing as usual... The animation and drawings are one level above the others on this one! Good Job!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread is made of Jesus and God.

Omnistrife is the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 13, 2006)

it is funny  that is true reason becasue Orc leave from Akastkui after with torture with fifth hokage !


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks OmniStrife!!!!


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

That torture was the funniest rofl!


----------



## Splyte (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, that was actually amazing. the orochimaru wanted the opening in the back side was a little sick, but still really funny. i also liked that "in times like this, i wish i were blind."


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2006)

LMAO @ Oro and Itachi  

That was wonderful!


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2006)

Great work, you are an artist; piccaso was nothing compared with you.


----------



## OmniStrife (Feb 14, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> This thread is made of Jesus and God.
> 
> Omnistrife is the Holy Spirit.


OMG lol! This is going to be quoted in my sig!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 14, 2006)

Man you are so creative to think of that!!!! It was really funnyXD
So when is episode 9 coming?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 14, 2006)

Man you are so creative to think of that!!!! It was really funnyXD
So when is episode 9 coming?


----------



## Knives122 (Feb 14, 2006)

So let me get this straight, Oro left because torture for him was staring at Tsunades breats for 72 hours.....man he is gay.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 14, 2006)

They are saggy 60 yr old breasts...

I'd leave, too.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

hahahaha very nice omni!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's what I thought about Orochimaru...



Man that was hilarious. This is the only thread that I've subscribed too. 
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Feb 16, 2006)

Rofl the new one is so funny. Man you are the god of humor.  This was the funniest episode ever.


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Feb 16, 2006)

I want to see Sai making a joke with Sasori.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 16, 2006)

... Took you long enough 

REP for you, and the art is becoming quite good... yeah

"Its at moments like this, I wihs I were blind"


----------



## BlackCoven (Feb 17, 2006)

Ha ha, that was great.


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 17, 2006)

First time seeing the video...Hilarious !!! Really good job! You actually draw the character pretty well and make it so relevant to the plot. lol. I like how half of Tobi is chopped off and how Itachi detects low hatred level all the time and hit the wall...and others. Keep going !


----------



## Nyat (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome, just awesome


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2006)

poor orochimaru, tortured by Tsunade's sexiness..


----------



## xXRoyXx (Feb 18, 2006)

lol theyre funny!


----------



## toxicxkisses (Feb 18, 2006)

lol..so funny especially the part where they use deidara's hands for self-pleasure.^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 18, 2006)

ROFL. So _THAT's_ why Orochimaru left. Thanks, Omni!


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow...this was...PERFECT^^x


----------



## Neji (Feb 19, 2006)

hahahahhahahaha blinditachi blew up the tc cuz he heard sasuke on tv.....and sai cracked jokes on evry1's penis and he defeated the whole akatsuki lol


----------



## Ulquiorra (Feb 19, 2006)

Probably my fav. part is when Deidara is watching anime, and Itachi  just spins around with that serious look and goes "Sasuke...!"
I love that.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 19, 2006)

Faust II said:
			
		

> Probably my fav. part is when Deidara is watching anime, and Itachi  just spins around with that serious look and goes "Sasuke...!"
> I love that.


yeah that was funny ...deidara was watching bleach and saw that one guy with sasukes VA and itachi gets all pissed off


----------



## Neji (Feb 19, 2006)

sai's like to the leader, "like father like son i see" lol hes gay lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

be aware of Sai... everybody hide your manly parts and run!!! Tha Akatsuki leader plays with his Playstation alot while the others hunt Jinchuurikis!... and don't stare at THOSE directly orochimaru!... that's like looking the sun without my glasses lol!...


----------



## OmniStrife (Feb 25, 2006)

Titles of the next episodes revealed!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fun With Akatsuki - 09 - PTA
Fun With Akatsuki - 10 - Chuunin Exams


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 25, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Titles of the next episodes revealed!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! Chuunin Exams? XD.haha can't wait^^


----------



## batanga (Feb 25, 2006)

Haha, number eight was great, really awesome stuff!!


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 25, 2006)

Good idea making one about a Chuunin Exam, I can't wait!


----------



## shizuru (Feb 25, 2006)

epie 8 rox


----------



## Yeko (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG. That was hillarious! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ruri (Feb 26, 2006)

Episode 8 was awesome!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 26, 2006)

#8 is AWSOME

by favorite is, well i have too many... any part with tobi, the whole part on the bridge, "cloud", sasori in that costume, and many more


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ROFL. So _THAT's_ why Orochimaru left. Thanks, Omni!


Actually, i thought he left because of...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2006)

...Wow!...so there's more in your mind OmniStrife... Tht's why I respect you...

Hey you!... yes, the One who's looking here!... Bow down at the sight of this series!!!!....


----------



## SkyIron (Feb 27, 2006)

All I can say is awesome.  Wow!!!


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 28, 2006)

Hahahhaa, usually things get worse when you make many continuation on something that started so funny, but not in your case OmniStrife! Keep it up
Can't wait for ep 9


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 28, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Wow!...so there's more in your mind OmniStrife... Tht's why I respect you...
> 
> Hey you!... yes, the One who's looking here!... Bow down at the sight of this series!!!!....



*bows*

his animated series on akatsuki > any others

they are always hilarious


----------



## Will Kill All (Mar 2, 2006)

thats so funny when will there be more?


----------



## Will Kill All (Mar 2, 2006)

fun with akatsuki is awesome


----------



## C?k (Mar 3, 2006)

rofl!! pretty dam goooood


----------



## Sieg (Mar 5, 2006)

I have never laughed so hard in my life in front of my computer. Moremoremore


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG!!!Episode 8 was frikkin' funny!LOLLL

So theres more to come eh?Hehe,wonders what the Chuunin exam is gonna be...


----------



## gaspi (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, this sure is a awesome series! 
i now am a fan.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

Hehe, loved "You lack Penis."  Sai IS powerful, he took down Akatsuki with penis insults.  :applause:


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 7, 2006)

Ep. 8 is just the best thing I ever saw. lololololololol


----------



## Yondy (Mar 8, 2006)

rofl, hilarious


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

whens the next ep coming out?!


----------



## Fenix (Mar 9, 2006)

lol im assuming chuuni exam is gonna be about how the members became chuunin back in the days?...that would be fun.

if not, im sure it will still be awesome


----------



## Shadowscar (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats funny.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Mar 10, 2006)

When is the next episode  coming. I really can't wait for a new one they're so funny.   Can't wait for the chuunin exam.


----------



## Charles (Mar 14, 2006)

HAHAHAH....those a really funny.
Maybe you should make some more....like now or something...


----------



## Zein (Mar 15, 2006)

d00d! I don't want to over-emphasize this but... *THIS IS THE MOST HILARIOUS THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!*

Especially the last two! It was great that Itachi used Tsukuyomi and Tsunade to get rid of Orochimaru hahah!


----------



## loona-02 (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## loona-02 (Mar 16, 2006)

stupid idiot kisame


----------



## Vile.47 (Mar 17, 2006)

Me awaiting for more ^^


----------



## loona-02 (Mar 17, 2006)

had anybody here seen the ring?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2006)

...what are you doing?...


----------



## RockLee (Mar 17, 2006)

We demand more.


----------



## Zein (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, I just can't stop watching them! You must make more


----------



## Hidara (Mar 18, 2006)

These are great.  I'm looking forward to more, so don't die anytime soon.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

omg! that was the funniest thing i've ever saw!


----------



## Gflow (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahaha.

Deidara- "How about some red clouds"

AL- Shows cloak with FF7's Cloud on there.

No, the cloud in the sky

LOL.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 20, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> had anybody here seen the ring?



no, why? and how is that picture about?


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 20, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> *episode 01: "The n00b"*
> ​
> *episode 02: "You Lack Hatred"*
> *episode 03: "Looking Around"*
> ...


 

  I fucking love you


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 20, 2006)

lol!... theres' people who still follow the link in my sig?... or it was just coincidence... ...


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 20, 2006)

I think this was outta luck


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 21, 2006)

*Here's Episode 9!!!*​"PTA"
​


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought episode 8 was the best so far. Now I know you can never tell...

That's a so great masterpiece that you deserve the reps of all forum members.


----------



## ReapeR (Mar 21, 2006)

OMGLMAO... AGAIN! Good Job!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oro and Kisame are brothers!


----------



## Dabura (Mar 21, 2006)

I laugh my ass off at almost every ep. I must say PTA had some really unexpected turn of events ^^ great show!


----------



## Fenix (Mar 21, 2006)

lol...YOU AGAIN


----------



## pesul (Mar 21, 2006)

LMAO Thanks dude! This is hilarious!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2006)

O M G!!!...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 21, 2006)

Orc and Shark guy has same father ?!?! that is OMG !!

i love last part of PTA


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Great another episode that just became my favorite. I especially like the end. Can't wait fo the next.


----------



## Silv (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG, Their TOO great! Seriously Funny, can't wait for more! ^^


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2006)

Man, that was the best so far.


----------



## Slips (Mar 21, 2006)

Lol loved every part of it the ending rocked great job


----------



## Monna (Mar 21, 2006)

OMFG those were the highlight of my day!


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2006)

YAY! I couldn't wait any longer for the 9th ep. YUS! *so happy*

Very funny, I can't wait for the 10th one!


----------



## batanga (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha, #9 was excellent, I totally loved Oro's dad thing  Genius!!


----------



## nibs (Mar 21, 2006)

I apologize for my son's terrible ugliness... aww, poor Kisame :sweat

This is great OmniStrife! As always.


----------



## Thee_Unkown (Mar 21, 2006)

omg that explains everything!!!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Mar 21, 2006)

lmao i could hold in my laughter lol. Great job there man.


----------



## iwakura (Mar 21, 2006)

i cant wait to the next one. chunin exam. I NEED TO SEE IT


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 22, 2006)

All this stuff is hilarious Omnistrife.

But what happens if the leader is NOT Yondaime?

And what if Tobi is NOT Obito?


----------



## Nekochan (Mar 22, 2006)

That is hillarious, the PTA. Their parents are just hillarious.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course Tobi is obito and Yondaime is Naruto's dad.

Idk about the leader. But i would say yes. And this IS A PARODY.


Omnistrife I have this on my favorites and check everyday. Keep up the work man.


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 22, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> All this stuff is hilarious Omnistrife.
> 
> But what happens if the leader is NOT Yondaime?
> 
> And what if Tobi is NOT Obito?


OMG you're right! And what if Kisame and Oro are not brothers!!


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 22, 2006)

And I thought that nothing can surpass episode 8... I was wrong, that was brilliant!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL, hilarious, eagerly awaiting updates


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Mar 22, 2006)

Haha rofl the new one was very cool and funny. 

Can't wait for 10.


----------



## Rinali (Mar 22, 2006)

geez, i laughed my ass off XD


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 22, 2006)

Good as always Keep it up!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 22, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> OMG you're right! And what if Kisame and Oro are not brothers!!




i wonder , how you create this esp for how long ?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 22, 2006)

Haha good one OmniXD..


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 22, 2006)

raptor02_2001 said:
			
		

> i wonder , how you create this esp for how long ?


Well 1st I draw each frame in MS Paint using a mouse. Then I use ImageReady to make animated gifs out of them...

Thinking about the story and the jokes takes the most time... I can take from a couple of hours to a week. Drawing takes 3-6 hours... And finishing it with ImageReady is around 40 minutes...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Well 1st I draw each frame in MS Paint using a mouse. Then I use ImageReady to make animated gifs out of them...
> 
> Thinking about the story and the jokes takes the most time... I can take from a couple of hours to a week. Drawing takes 3-6 hours... And finishing it with ImageReady is around 40 minutes...





You're the man...


----------



## Alchemy (Mar 22, 2006)

nice PTA was funny make more


----------



## Sariachan (Mar 22, 2006)

It was great OmniStrife! I love the part about Kisame's and Orochimaru's father the most... it was really unexpected!
Zetsu was great, too. Smarter than Shikamaru, I would say.  


P.S. But what about the episode about a new Chuunin Exam? Are you still doing it?


----------



## Inuzukas_Girl (Mar 22, 2006)

^o^LOL! Those were quite funny! The PTA was the best.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 23, 2006)

Lmao!!!!! Is funny, well it took you a month to made that Lol!


----------



## tank! (Mar 23, 2006)

thats' excellent. absolutely hilarious


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Mar 23, 2006)

Hehe...LOL!That was hilarious^^.
So Kisame and Oro are half-brothers now?o.O
Oro's older than Kisame, that means their dad married the snake 1st!


----------



## Seany (Mar 23, 2006)

Lmao!!!! good work with ep 9! my favourite part was the leader, 

Iruka: 'your son is an idiot!' 
Leader: 'tell me about it' 

XD


----------



## Ivyn (Mar 23, 2006)

OmniStrife>>>>>all 

anyway, Oro and Kisame's father is SCARY =_=


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW!! It gets funnier and funnier LOL XD Great work! ^^


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 23, 2006)

great stuff...loving it all!!!


----------



## Shadowfox (Mar 23, 2006)

Mmm...loved it!! Parent conferences, the horror!!!!XDDDD 

Kisame and Oro share the same dad...@__@  Now I know where all  the Kisame abuse stems from...an unloving father. T.T (Or maybe one that loves too much XP) Kisame, you still great in my book!!!!


----------



## Neji (Mar 23, 2006)

hahaha p.t.a's great "you see, i really like snakes too"


----------



## Disastorm (Mar 24, 2006)

lol awesome episodes they are all cool, cant wait for the next one.  You should include part of chapter 300 in one of the eps.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 25, 2006)

God I love this series. waiting eagerly for the Chunin exam. Interesting thing is that nearly everyone have different favourite episode. This proves the general quality of the work


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 25, 2006)

the PTA one was Awesome


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Mar 26, 2006)

Haha, just watched 'em all, good stuff xD

Auditions would be my favorite so far


----------



## sharingankid09 (Mar 29, 2006)

lol that was funny i like when scorpion thought he stole his spear


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 29, 2006)

PTA was great

hey isnt "zoophile" someone who screws animals? or it was something close like that


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 30, 2006)

My Own Son's PTA....lol that was really great can't wait to see more keep up the work (b'.')b


----------



## $!@de (Mar 31, 2006)

I love fun with akatsuki make more plz


----------



## NarutoTriplet (Mar 31, 2006)

Its so sick, but so funny! Tobi is a good boy?


----------



## >_< (Apr 1, 2006)

Those where awesome 
can' t wait for the next one


----------



## zolari (Apr 1, 2006)

Man.... its all too funny.... poor Yondi


----------



## Neji (Apr 1, 2006)

yup yup yuppp


----------



## oblivionblade (Apr 1, 2006)

lol...looks interesting


----------



## Spirit (Apr 4, 2006)

omnistrife dood...you should start your own anime. or come up with a "fun with akatsuki the movie"


----------



## Nej1Uch1ha (Apr 5, 2006)

dat wuz funny omnistrife iz good


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 7, 2006)

I need a new ass...T_T


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the random Bleach references.  Those just add to the hilarity


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2006)

ROFLMAO HAHAHAHA THIS IS THE FUNNEST THING EVER HAHHA, KEEP THIS UP!!! STICKY THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 8, 2006)

"Fun with Akatsuki" and PHP are two thing's from Isreal that I can't live without


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

What is PHP?


----------



## Chea (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow. Great animations. They really perked me up. Good reference to rumours too. Tobi popping up once in a while was kind of hilarious.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 8, 2006)

> What is PHP?


Web, server-side programing language


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Can't wait for epidode 10


----------



## Psychic (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL, Atkatsuki game is my fav! keep it up


----------



## thevassago (Apr 9, 2006)

We want more, we want more. _Fanboy mode off._ Take your time quality over quantity.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 9, 2006)

OMG I needed a laugh sooo bad. My roomie is asleep so I've had to keep it down. I have never worked so hard to not bust out laughing in my life. You win, my friend. You win at life!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Apr 10, 2006)

funny i liked it


----------



## Harlita (Apr 11, 2006)

Slap me up on a joining, please.

*adding yo sheet to my leest*


----------



## freetgy (Apr 12, 2006)

That at least explains some plot holes^^.

You made me laugh today 
(just written an importent Exam in the University)

thank you.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 12, 2006)

i loved it! i choked on my food because i was laughing so hard


----------



## louise123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Tobi in this series is so cute and funny......rofl


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 12, 2006)

Great Work 
loved each and every one
but PTA was the best


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, man, this is hilarious!    I wasn't getting most of the jokes until i started resding the manga...
Its SO cool!!! Great job!


----------



## Feathers! (Apr 13, 2006)

hilarious.  itachi's parents, zetsu sellin... ha ha ha.


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 13, 2006)

*Big Announcement!*
I've decided to remake the episodes into a full video & audio files! Check out the 1st episode over at:

or at:​


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Omni, it seems as though the people at animesuki forums have discoverewd your genius.
AnimeSuki.


----------



## black zabuza (Apr 13, 2006)

*yahooo! that's cool!*

boy thats really cool!
 i just can whait for the next episodes!


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 13, 2006)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> Hey Omni, it seems as though the people at animesuki forums have discoverewd your genius.
> AnimeSuki.


I know, It's gotten all famous all around the world!
English/Swedish/Czhech/German/Russian/Israeli sites...


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 13, 2006)

That's bloody awsome! Rep Rep REP!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2006)

...My God... why you're still Celestial?!... isn't the people repping well?... should I need to brick a b?... at least i'll give you another k...


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice omni!!! FWA g0ez anime!! Will there be any fillers when anime is to close the the FWA manga?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah why are you still only celestial? Oh well, *reps*.


----------



## angelic_purity (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool, why hadn't I seen this Thread before?

I bet people will dubb this serie to Spanish, Italian, Russian, etc.


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> Yeah why are you still only celestial? Oh well, *reps*.




Because theres 50'000 rep points to the next level you will need some old school members to truely make a diffrence. 

Even though i cant change a lot with my rep power I'll give it anyway


----------



## CopyHatake (Apr 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHA make more plz!!!HAHAHAHAHAAH  u draw good


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2006)

It rocks LOL x'D


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 16, 2006)

lol those are cool!  X3  Nice job!!


----------



## Spirit (Apr 16, 2006)

today must be my lucky day...
i just thought about it today, and i come here there they are, the videos.

omni dood, you just got all eyes on you. *reps omni*


----------



## Kanon (Apr 16, 2006)

*I'm responsible*



			
				OmniStrife said:
			
		

> I know, It's gotten all famous all around the world!
> English/Swedish/Czhech/German/Russian/Israeli sites...



Well, I was the one responsible in Animesuki for the thread-, I never have laugh so much, and geniuses like yourself should be well known thought all of Naruto Forums worldwide! 

Keep up the Good Work friend!


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

i wonder if these will be a mini-series when part 2 comes out!!


----------



## Dusk (Apr 18, 2006)

OMG 0_0 ep 9 rocked


----------



## Sariachan (Apr 18, 2006)

I should check if Italian Naruto forums know about this series...


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 20, 2006)

meine frsse sieht das scheisse aus


----------



## az0r (Apr 20, 2006)

OMFG XD XD genius


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 21, 2006)

You deserve a rep for the this awesome original lol, good job and I also liked the voiceover ones, it makes it a bit more understandable.  Hope to see more soon.


----------



## Katinchen (Apr 21, 2006)

OmniStrife, you're a genius! xD I love all of them, espacially episodes 5 and 8 are really great(doesn't mean the rest isn't).

@loona-02: If you say stuff like this at least have the courage to do it in English. -.-'


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 22, 2006)

i cant speak english i am from germany why does nobody here speak german??


----------



## Anthriel (Apr 22, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> i cant speak english i am from germany why does nobody here speak german??


Well, if you cannot speak anything else than German, then stick to German forums.

Wenn du nichts anderes als Deutsch sprechen kannst, dann solltest du eben in deutschen Foren bleiben.


Estimated age of loona: 8


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 22, 2006)

i can a little bit speak english but i can not belive taht i am the only person here who is from germany.I like this forum its funny i am not stupid .And the german forums are all shit.


----------



## Zein (Apr 22, 2006)

Such awesomness, especially the sound ones!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 23, 2006)

Dei in "Lookin Around" voiced was great.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 27, 2006)

Episode 3 with sound was hilarious (and the others were too), I'd rep you if it wouldn't give that "spread the rep around" error . I can't wait for episode 7 with sound, the best one so far


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

> i can a little bit speak english but i can not belive taht i am the only person here who is from germany.I like this forum its funny i am not stupid .And the german forums are all shit.



Ich wundere mich, wenn Sie wirklich Deutsches sprechen.  Möglicherweise Ihr Fälschen =/


----------



## cocopops (Apr 27, 2006)

good work so far on a very original concept ^.^ 

My fav so far is Looking Around ^.^ 

Seeing Blind Itachi makes my day brighter

Hopefully you would do one with long forgotten Haku and Zabuza in it =) 

Can't wait till you make more ho ho ho


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

h????i dont understand waht you mean (waht you ride in german)i can speak german i am really good,but why can you ride german?I?ve think the people here can just?ride on english,but so i am not the only one.


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

when comes the next episode out??They are all great,but how can you make such a movie?


----------



## Katinchen (Apr 27, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Ich wundere mich, wenn Sie wirklich Deutsches sprechen.  M?glicherweise Ihr F?lschen =/



Her German is correct, but I don't get why she "speaks" German in an English forum.


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

because i am not the only one here who is  from germany!here are other people who understand me on german,and i dont ride all the time german.


----------



## Stronzo (Apr 27, 2006)

Episode 9 made me laugh so hard I almost fell of my chair.  



			
				loona-02 said:
			
		

> because i am not the only one here who is  from germany!here are other people who understand me on german,and i dont ride all the time german.



Geez. It's an *english speaking* forum. If you don't want to write things in english... whatcha doin' here?
In Addition you wrote some very... impolite things.


----------



## zolari (Apr 27, 2006)

I love this episodes Omnistrife rocks *guess, I'll rep you(again)


----------



## Katinchen (Apr 27, 2006)

Stronzo said:
			
		

> Episode 9 made me laugh so hard I almost fell of my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I completely agree with you.

Loona, if you want to write in German, stick to German forums. Animexx is okay, at least its Naruto forum.


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

why i can really goos speak english,why the hell should i go away and i have nerver say that i want to write german i am writig english you see.i know animexx thats great but i like this here too.and i havent ride impolite things!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

> why i can really goos speak english,why the hell should i go away and i have nerver say that i want to write german i am writig english you see.i know animexx thats great but i like this here too.and i havent ride impolite things!



When japs try to speak english its called engrish because the common sounds of l and r ...

What do you call german english?


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

I call german because I am from germany english,france,and spain or called it spanish?I dont know:amazed  and a bit niederlande(I dont know what how this called )because my mom is from there.well I have much languages to learn at school,thats makes not so much fun,but its better than sport
so I speak lots of languages but I just cant ride perfekt.


----------



## Katinchen (Apr 27, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> why i can really goos speak english,why the hell should i go away and i have nerver say that i want to write german i am writig english you see.i know animexx thats great but i like this here too.and i havent ride impolite things!



Well, since you said the German forums were all bad I thought I'd point out to you there are good ones too.

And... Yes, you have written some unpolite things.


			
				loona-02 said:
			
		

> himmel arsch und zwirn bei uns auf rtl2 l?uft naruto gar nicht ,jetzt wo ich dise scheisse hier sehe kann ich verstehen das der sender das nicght ausstrahlt


Do you consider this posting friendly and polite? I don't.

...but, well, let's stop this, it doesn't belong here.

I can't wait for Episode 10! May I ask what the intermediate result is like?


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 27, 2006)

oh yes THAT was impolite but i havent say this to a people here I just mean why our channel dont send it in our tv 

I like all episodes,I ask me how can you make such a movie??There where lots of animatedt clips and movies on this sites how can I make such a clip by myself.Well my old shitty computer is not so good i dont belive taht I can make something like this on my pc,thats bad I need a new pc NOW!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol loona is almost hilarious to read as Fun with Akatsuki.


----------



## Sariachan (Apr 27, 2006)

I watched the dubbed ones on youtube and they were even better than before!  
ii^______^ii


----------



## DemonDog (Apr 27, 2006)

lol great i loved it last episode is my fav though


----------



## Narutard1337 (Apr 27, 2006)

forget the animation, just make more episodes omni


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Watch*

Here look at this link and klick there on the big WATCH THIS MOVIE button then you will see what a great thing I found watch watch watch!! 
[T-N]Zoids​_Genesis​_-​_22[D4450DE2].​avi


----------



## Munken (Apr 29, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> Here look at this link and klick there on the big WATCH THIS MOVIE button then you will see what a great thing I found watch watch watch!!
> [T-N]Zoids​_Genesis​_-​_22[D4450DE2].​avi



Haha i love it but why did you post it in this thread?


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont know where I can post it I think here where some movies on links too.


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 29, 2006)

Where can I load such links?Is here a theard for this,I havent found one,but I have lots of this crazy links,in which theard can I load this?


----------



## Stronzo (Apr 29, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> Where can I load such links?Is here a theard for this,I havent found one,but I have lots of this crazy links,in which theard can I load this?



"Off-topic bar and Lounge".

Loona ftw!


----------



## loona-02 (Apr 29, 2006)

great,but waht means ftw?


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

Aww man your my new favorite member


----------



## Munken (Apr 29, 2006)

loona-02 said:
			
		

> great,but waht means ftw?



*For the win*


----------



## Astaroth (Apr 29, 2006)

*Zetsu coughing up stuff was comic gold!*

I forsee your own website soon.  This'll be as big as HomestarRunner someday.


----------



## Harlita (May 4, 2006)

I'm going to make a shirt that says:

"I liked FWA before FWA was cool."


Hahhahahaha

Omnistrife, you just plain rock.


----------



## Harlita (May 4, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Aww man your my new favorite member






			
				K?ame said:
			
		

> Lol loona is almost hilarious to read as Fun with Akatsuki.




Kisame is almost as fun to read as loona!!

You are killin' me!! WUTAH!


----------



## DomoLurv (May 5, 2006)

Hey, hey!

I've been wondering where those little movies on Youtube came from, and now I know who the genius is! x3

FWA should have replaced the filler arc.


----------



## Mizura (May 7, 2006)

This was absolutely hilarious! XD Brilliant!


----------



## Chee (May 7, 2006)

How is FWA 10 doing? I can't wait any longer their freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Even (May 7, 2006)

Friggin hilarious, u rule Omni


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 8, 2006)

Ahahahaa!!!The teaser was uber cool! Cant wait for the 10th episode...XD


----------



## loona-02 (May 8, 2006)

yeeees great the next episode comes out i cant wait


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 8, 2006)

If the teaser is that good then I can't wait for episode 10!


----------



## loona-02 (May 9, 2006)

It is good really!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 9, 2006)

l love teaser , i can't wait for next esp


----------



## Dr. Obvious (May 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see episode 7 animated


----------



## loona-02 (May 12, 2006)

they were all good!


----------



## star64 (May 12, 2006)

Loved all of em =]

Cant wait for the next one


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2006)

Awesome teaser! i love it! can't wait


----------



## dach (May 14, 2006)

LMAO, AWESOME  , me want moreeeee


----------



## Atomisk (May 15, 2006)

fuck ya!!\ the new ones are up!!


----------



## Crucio (May 15, 2006)

I can't seem to find any animated versions of the episodes past 5. Are they animated yet?


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 15, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find any animated versions of the episodes past 5. Are they animated yet?




look at first post of this thread


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2006)

..By looking at the Teaser... it seems there won't be any updates here right?... ...


----------



## Hissatsu (May 15, 2006)

.................WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE, I'M DYING WITH ANTICIPATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (May 16, 2006)

I cant wait to see the FWA X, but the teaser looks weak... Why is it looks so weak? Because it lacks ... a bigass cool-looking title!!!   In the beginning and at the end.


----------



## Hissatsu (May 16, 2006)

.........it lacks cutscenes from the new season...........and hatred


----------



## naruto_4 (May 20, 2006)

this is freakinig hilarious cant wait for the next its gonna be awsome


----------



## Ai_No_Sasuke (May 24, 2006)

OMFG!! Neon introduced me to FWA and I love it! When's the new episode going to be released?!?!?! DAS IST WUDERBAR!!!


----------



## eily (May 25, 2006)

nice eh...i like it haha


----------



## Ino_Yamanaka (May 25, 2006)

*Hiii!*

 Cant wait for 11! I also watch them with sound on Youtube.com..
[xXNyuuXx]..*waits patiently*


----------



## Cate_Archer (May 27, 2006)

LMFAO F*ING HILARIOUS LMFAO!!! god!! that was good. I almost shat myself...


----------



## *CLOUD* (May 31, 2006)

WOW...........Stellar.....A++++ ...genius.......I laughed so Hard i think im gonna cry


----------



## Goodfellow (May 31, 2006)

Yay, this serie is great!


----------



## Saku_san (May 31, 2006)

I love you . xD  These are awesome .


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 3, 2006)

Could some put episode 6 up on yousendit? My computer blocks me from going to youtube and badongo.


----------



## beautycharmaine (Jun 6, 2006)

Could you plz make more episodes  i love them so much.  Great job!!


----------



## Shen (Jun 8, 2006)

I know I posted here before but.......when are you updating ? Im even giving you the puppy eyes


----------



## Bya Bya (Jun 8, 2006)

OmniStrife-kun, its time to release the next episode, ne?


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 8, 2006)

In the anticipation of another episode *CLOUD* runs around vividly trying to get his fix  .........must....have....more... plz


----------



## Uchiha Hiroto (Jun 12, 2006)

wow, man! thats hella funny! XD cant wait for #10!

BTW, anyone know where the ItachixSakura FC is?


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 26, 2006)

Any Hidan (he's the slowest) and/or Kakuzu (<-zetsu-poser) Goodness the next time o.o"?


----------



## PradaBrada (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, update OmniStrife, with the new Akatsuki are arrived, there's new material, or wait after we know a little more about them


----------



## chaoserver (Jun 26, 2006)

The last two were definetley the best. Great work.


----------



## Shoukan (Jun 30, 2006)

Great job omnistrife! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Hissatsu (Jul 2, 2006)

.......................................please, for the love of all that's good, please update.......................or at least give another preview


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

these are fucking awesome! so messed up but so good


----------



## Panda_Chan (Jul 6, 2006)

You don't know me from eve, but I gotta say you are a genious. Fun With Akatsuki is amazing and I am always eagerly anticipating the next chapter. I hope the next one comes soon. (Both animate and not)

However, I watched FWA before reading those manga chapters....and as a result, I can't take those parts of the manga seriously anymore, especially with your voices running through my head. I hope you feel proud of yourself for that.


----------



## Morati (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha, this really is hilarious. Changed my view on them for good . Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zep (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG!!! This is sweet!! You are my hero!!! I love the one where Itachi Burns the DVDs!


----------



## FallenNin (Jul 12, 2006)

Their all awesome....keep up the good work


----------



## biggrim (Jul 13, 2006)

whens the next episode going 2 be out?


----------



## pudding2 (Jul 21, 2006)

_* lol!! That's funny. Naruto's dad is totally the leader of the Akatsuki.*_​


----------



## Uchiha Kai (Jul 21, 2006)

I love OmniStrife and the gifs.

My Gaia guild loves you and them, as well.


----------



## Ino_Yamanaka (Jul 22, 2006)

So.. When is ep 8 going to be on Youtube?


----------



## OmniStrife (Jul 22, 2006)

Ino_Yamanaka said:
			
		

> So.. When is ep 8 going to be on Youtube?


It's there already.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 23, 2006)

very nicely done


----------



## Avi (Jul 23, 2006)

*Well, I just wanted to let you know that I pretty much worship you and these gifs.  I can't wait to see the number nine with the audio and everything on YouTube.  All I can say is, you're a genius.  Keep up the good work and all, ne?*


----------



## starry_child (Jul 25, 2006)

FWA is better with audio LOL i loved episode 8


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2006)

seen it it nerver get old


----------



## xXCrimson-WingsXx (Jul 27, 2006)

I've watched all the episodes. My friend got me into them, and they're a riot. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 27, 2006)

O man Great Stuff, look foward to the next one.

Episode 6 was hilarious best part was

Zetsu selling weed. LOL



EDIT: Also is Hidan and Kakuzu gonna appear?


----------



## kakashi #1 (Jul 27, 2006)

hahaaahaa funny stuff,man!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2006)

Waiting on Ep 9 to be on youtube


----------



## Hissatsu (Jul 28, 2006)

The awsomeness keeps resonating, I can't wait for ep9 to be up with the voice acting, plus I can't wait to see Kakuzu and Hidan added in when ep10 comes out


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 28, 2006)

The PTA episode. When it finaly gonna be on youtube the world will be destroyed by massive rotfl


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2006)

Ugh, I can't wait for 9's voice acting and 10!! So funny!!


----------



## C_Ronald (Jul 28, 2006)

You should continue to Upload it on YouTube!


----------



## ez (Jul 30, 2006)

the scene with the villan from Harry Potter was the best scene ever.


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 10, 2006)

Aagh! Must...see...episode 9...on...youtube!! I can't wait for the new season...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2006)

When will the new season come?  I must know!!


----------



## Kanon (Sep 12, 2006)

Ommnistrife, check the link for the PTA episode, Its seems to be down.


----------



## Vig (Sep 13, 2006)

Best Naruto fanvid i've seen so far, good work! МОЛОДЕЦ


----------



## Jessie (Sep 15, 2006)

I've watched all of them, there excellant 
especially with blind itachi! 

I nearly laughed myself to tears


----------



## BUBU!!! (Sep 15, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!
WAHAHAH!! i keptr laughing alll day  
their weird people after all


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 25, 2006)

I want you to know that these videos have become crack for my older brother D:

He now comes into my room and watches them on my computer while I *try* to do my homework... it's very distracting...

Oh, and his favorite episode so far seems to be number 8 =P


----------



## IBU (Nov 11, 2006)

I want episode 10...


----------



## rasengan naruto (Nov 11, 2006)

ITS COOL


----------



## linxclaw (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Fun w/ Akatsuki! So do my friends! I've seen it on lots of sites!


----------



## cloystreng (Feb 11, 2007)

fun with akatsuki is def the best flash i have ever seen....ever. cant wait for new season


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2007)

Dang what ever happened to omnistrife anyways? He really made a funny serries lol.


----------



## Sasuke_70 (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet dude


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 10, 2007)

Funniest thing ever, I love them all!


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2007)

Mystic8516 said:


> Dang what ever happened to omnistrife anyways? He really made a funny serries lol.



I know.  He just disappeared one day.

I've lost hope that 10 is coming. T_T


----------



## iwakura (Mar 15, 2007)

me too  *cry*


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2007)

i seen them all good though


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 17, 2007)

Mystic8516 said:


> Dang what ever happened to omnistrife anyways? He really made a funny serries lol.



He's supposed to be in the Army or something on his vids at youtube it says that


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 21, 2007)

You have inspired me to do something like this but with a different organization.  I'm thinking organization XIII from Kingdom Hearts 2.  More details later.





> in the shadows we regressed, so much so we soon knew nither anger nor hatred... nor even the fainest bloom of desire.


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 22, 2007)

Details- it will include Xemnas, Xigbar, Xaldin, Axel, Saix, Demyx, Luxord and Roxas.  Sora and friends will make guest appearences.  Most likly it will come out sometime over the summer (American)





> in the shadows we regressed, so much so we soon knew neither anger nor hatred... nor even the faintest bloom of desire


   :shrooms


----------



## d4rk_anomaly (Mar 22, 2007)

those were pretty funny, bleach on the tv was a nice insert there, please make more soon ^_^


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Mar 23, 2007)

Woohoo, FWA X episode 1 is out! Thanks OmniStrife, awesomely awesome episode 

Cute


----------



## Buumy (Mar 23, 2007)

I love that series. It is so funny.


----------



## Choakslame (Mar 25, 2007)

The first episode of X was awesome. I ust love all the Kakuzu quotes, Hidan quotes, and many Tobi quotes! It's great! And, you scared the hell outta me when you said that you died.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 25, 2007)

That R.I.P thing wasn't funny 


Awesome series, keep it up


----------



## Danny (Mar 25, 2007)

nothing like a little bit of morbid humor


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 25, 2007)

Woohoo ! It's back !! OmniStrife you jerk ! You scared me too with that intro !


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 26, 2007)

Could a Mod erase this thread?


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 26, 2007)

OmniStrife said:


> Could a Mod erase this thread?


they eventually will man and i'm not going to ask about season 2.  I will just wait patiently for it.





> to lazy for a quote


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 27, 2007)

"WTF are you doing, hmmm??? "Hmmm..looking around"

Priceless!


----------



## Buumy (Mar 27, 2007)

Crispy FTW! The greatest member of Akatsuki..lol.


----------



## Saske UchiJa VI (Mar 29, 2007)

This is awesome!! BTW the 8 and 9 episode link dont work.


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the series!!! 

Awesome job on all of them!


----------



## Speck (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes! Fun with Akatsuki X!   I just saw it 
thank you so much....
nice beginning o.O


----------



## Omega (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey umm lets see I made a FC based on this...so your not mad right I specificlly said that you made it.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

lol that was funny my favorite was episode 5 auditions.


----------



## crackashi (Apr 6, 2007)

omfg u own saw you  vids on youtube they are sick i swear omnistrife your a legend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Princess (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh sweet!!!
It's soooo funny
I love it!!^^


----------



## Yellow (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow! nice vid Omnistrife. You rule man. keep up the good work.


----------



## Morwain (May 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> nothing like a little bit of morbid humor



Agreed and the first episode of X was amazing.


----------



## PandaBot (May 7, 2007)

i love em...really good job


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

lol i love FWA your a very talented...and a good singer


----------



## Konaru (May 13, 2007)

so does itachi go blind or sumthin?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hahahah i love fun with akatsuki... but hurry up with X2 already ><


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2007)

lol No Face has my old sig of Zetsu.

Anyways./.. why isnt this stickied?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 15, 2007)

i think it got destickied after a cetain amount of time...

and now that you know my dark origins i must destroy you ...





just... say something again...

and stay where you are...

so i can reach you...


----------



## Omega (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo noface the Horoko suto died just so you know. And I must watch X2 so badly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2007)

@Blind Itachi

Sasori won't give me my stats lol.


----------



## fiori_party (Mar 23, 2008)

hey guys!! i made a fanart about OMnistrife?s latest video XD so i will put it here XD

Link removed


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 23, 2008)

^ very nice.


----------



## Kiba (Mar 31, 2008)

wow it was awesome  hope to see more episodes in the future.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 31, 2008)

fiori_party said:


> hey guys!! i made a fanart about OMnistrife?s latest video XD so i will put it here XD
> 
> *Here for more info.*



^?^ very nice !!


----------



## Kira Uchiha (Apr 5, 2008)

i saw fun with akatsuki 10 and it said you died im very confused


----------



## Feri (Jun 11, 2008)

Kira Uchiha said:


> i saw fun with akatsuki 10 and it said you died im very confused



that was a joke


----------



## -18 (Jun 16, 2008)

magnifique!


----------



## mshane (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice one! I have been waiting for this episode since last month. Thank you so much. This is really fun to watch. Thanks for sharing!
fun


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

wtf are you talking about mshane


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 1, 2014)

Guess who's back?? 




Trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX1JIkKwpmo[/YOUTUBE]

that's quite an improvement no?


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQUQhHgKiQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Its     BACK!


----------

